
Google AI beats a pro at the game of Go - gbin
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/01/alphago-machine-learning-game-go.html
======
sciurus
This is being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10981679)

------
devy
FYI, Fan Hui, the current European Go champion that Google DeepMind defeated,
is ONLY a 2nd Dan Go player. The Highest Dan ranking in Go is 9th Dan! [1]

[1]:
[https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_Hui](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_Hui)

~~~
zdean
Put that into perspective for us...if a 2nd Dan player competed against a 9th
Dan 100 times, what would be the expected outcome?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_ranks_and_ratings)

~~~
ricefield
Probably better to link here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_professional#Discrepancies_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_professional#Discrepancies_among_professionals)

The difference between an amateur 2D and 9D is not the same as the difference
between a professional 2P and 9P.

------
badri
Link to the paper mentioned in the article:
[https://storage.googleapis.com/deepmind-
data/assets/papers/d...](https://storage.googleapis.com/deepmind-
data/assets/papers/deepmind-mastering-go.pdf)

------
awwducks
Note that the games were played even and the results were terrifyingly
dominant - 5-0.

------
marze
Any ideas on the computing requirements at run time?

Amazing and impressive!

